# Contributory parent visa (subclass 143)



## anth98 (May 3, 2017)

Hi All , 

I want to apply for PR for my parents under this scheme , Contributory parent visa (subclass 143) . 

(1)Can i Apply for them from Australia using immi account . It says paper form in the application . Do anyone knows is this can be applied online

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/143-

(2) Also it says the cost is AUD 19,750 , in the home affairs website . I thought it is around AUD 50,000 for a parent . Can anyone please help me to clarify . 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ferrets (Dec 17, 2015)

anth98 said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> I want to apply for PR for my parents under this scheme , Contributory parent visa (subclass 143) .
> 
> ...


(1) Paper only

(2) The lower amount is a transition from a 173. For straight 143 is closer to 50k

Also check for recent changes to income requirements forassurers, I think the minimum for two parents is now 89k, but that goes up to 123k if you have a spouse and two dependants.

Good luck
Ferrets


----------



## anth98 (May 3, 2017)

Ferrets said:


> (1) Paper only
> 
> (2) The lower amount is a transition from a 173. For straight 143 is closer to 50k
> 
> ...


Thanks for the clarification Ferrets . 

(1) Since it is a paper form , do you know how can i make the payment for the application form using the immiaccount since there wont be any reference number . Because before posting the application form to perth they are requesting the payment to be made . 

(2) So far in the immigration website they have only mentioned that sponsor need to be in Australia for 2 years . I don't see any income requirement .


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

anth98 said:


> Thanks for the clarification Ferrets .
> 
> (2) So far in the immigration website they have only mentioned that sponsor need to be in Australia for 2 years . I don't see any income requirement .


To sponsor 2 Parents, you'd need to have had an income now, and for the last 2 years, of about $89,000. 

The Assurance of Support is looked after by the Department of Human Services (via Centrelink): https://www.centrelink.gov.au/custs...e.jsf?wec-appid=aoscalc&wec-locale=en_US#stay


----------



## Ferrets (Dec 17, 2015)

kaju said:


> To sponsor 2 Parents, you'd need to have had an income now, and for the last 2 years, of about $89,000.
> 
> The Assurance of Support is looked after by the Department of Human Services (via Centrelink): https://www.centrelink.gov.au/custs...e.jsf?wec-appid=aoscalc&wec-locale=en_US#stay



We need to be careful not to mix sponsor with assurer.

Sponsor needs to have been in Australia for two years, and you have the balance of family test.

Assurer provides a 10 year assurance of support and has a minimum income requirement.

A change recently happened that increased greatly the income requirement from 1at April 2018.


----------



## anth98 (May 3, 2017)

kaju said:


> To sponsor 2 Parents, you'd need to have had an income now, and for the last 2 years, of about $89,000.
> 
> The Assurance of Support is looked after by the Department of Human Services (via Centrelink): https://www.centrelink.gov.au/custs...e.jsf?wec-appid=aoscalc&wec-locale=en_US#stay


Thanks Guys this is a new information that I have missed , thanks Both again . 
So basically if you married and have kids you should have a income $120,664.93 for past two years . 

I have only one full year of ATO returns , next one I will be having in coming July , so not sure whether I can apply or need to wait until July . I just want to apply quickly as possible to avoid the new immigration rules arise in july .


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Ferrets said:


> We need to be careful not to mix sponsor with assurer.
> 
> Sponsor needs to have been in Australia for two years, and you have the balance of family test.
> 
> ...


Yes, but from previous posts I already suspected that in this case, the sponsor is the assuror too, as is indeed confirmed by his last post.


----------



## Ferrets (Dec 17, 2015)

kaju said:


> Yes, but from previous posts I already suspected that in this case, the sponsor is the assuror too, as is indeed confirmed by his last post.


Agreed, but there is no income test for the sponsor, just a residency requirement 

To the OP, current queue time for 143 is 39 months so get that in asap. Assurance of support comes at the end of the process so don't worry about that now, assuming you meet the requirements (it would be daft to start the process if you couldn't complete).

You can also have more than one assurer, but at 10 years it can be a bit ask to friends!

Good luk!


----------



## anth98 (May 3, 2017)

Ya mate this is very tricky process since it is online , need to make sure all the documents are submitted . I am planning to apply this when my parents are in Oz .However , not sure how can I make the payment ,whether using my credit card to make payment on behalf then is allowed .


----------



## mission0z (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi,We have applied for parent contributory visa subclass 143 for our parents. I wanted to know if they can apply for tourist visa 600 also. They have been in Aus for 6 months now and after they came home we applied for the parents visa.

Do we have to wait for the outcome of 143 visa or can we apply for visitor visa 600 for them, So that they can visit us in Aus?

Thanks & Regards


----------



## PatsSch (Jun 12, 2018)

Good day, sorry if this seems like a 'repeat' of questions but I would just like to get some clarity regarding the Contributory Parent Visa 143 to Aus. My husband and I live in Thailand. I have two daughters living in Aus, one is a citizen, the other a permanent resident. We qualify. Can you please help me re the cost of this visa? We don't hold any other visas. Also the cost for my husband, please? Thank you and kind regards.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

PatsSch said:


> Good day, sorry if this seems like a 'repeat' of questions but I would just like to get some clarity regarding the Contributory Parent Visa 143 to Aus. My husband and I live in Thailand. I have two daughters living in Aus, one is a citizen, the other a permanent resident. We qualify. Can you please help me re the cost of this visa? We don't hold any other visas. Also the cost for my husband, please? Thank you and kind regards.


Primary applicant fee = $3,770 plus a second instalment of $43,600
Secondary applicant fee = $1,270 plus a second instalment of $43,600

So total is $92,240. This is the visa application fees only though so on top would be any costs for health checks, police checks, AOS, etc.


----------



## PatsSch (Jun 12, 2018)

Maggie-May24 said:


> Primary applicant fee = $3,770 plus a second instalment of $43,600
> Secondary applicant fee = $1,270 plus a second instalment of $43,600
> 
> So total is $92,240. This is the visa application fees only though so on top would be any costs for health checks, police checks, AOS, etc.


Thank you so much for the info. Most helpful.


----------



## er_singh (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi friends,

I have AUS PR 189 since September 17 and have good job. My mother is single( widow) and currently living with my wife and kid in india. She is retired gov official (age 67). It has been 9 months since i have been in AUS. Which is the best Visa to bring her in aus on which visa. I cant let her live alone in india.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

er_singh said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I have AUS PR 189 since September 17 and have good job. My mother is single( widow) and currently living with my wife and kid in india. She is retired gov official (age 67). It has been 9 months since i have been in AUS. Which is the best Visa to bring her in aus on which visa. I cant let her live alone in india.


How many brother and sisters do you have and where do they live ?

Cheers


----------



## er_singh (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi,

i have 1 sibling she is also in Australia on study visa.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

er_singh said:


> Hi,
> 
> i have 1 sibling she is also in Australia on study visa.


Then you can go for the permanent parents visa

The Contributory visa costs about 50k AUD
That also has a wait if about 2-3 years

The non Contributory is much cheaper but has a waiting of 20-30 years 

Cheers


----------



## destinedtobe (Jan 11, 2016)

PatsSch said:


> Good day, sorry if this seems like a 'repeat' of questions but I would just like to get some clarity regarding the Contributory Parent Visa 143 to Aus. My husband and I live in Thailand. I have two daughters living in Aus, one is a citizen, the other a permanent resident. We qualify. Can you please help me re the cost of this visa? We don't hold any other visas. Also the cost for my husband, please? Thank you and kind regards.


I think you can also look at Aged Parent Visa. This is cheaper, I think (?)
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/804-


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

destinedtobe said:


> I think you can also look at Aged Parent Visa. This is cheaper, I think (?)
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/804-


this visa is an outright joke. 30 years waiting period for an 'aged parent'. those who wrote the rules must be smirking when they did this


----------



## destinedtobe (Jan 11, 2016)

pravincv said:


> this visa is an outright joke. 30 years waiting period for an 'aged parent'. those who wrote the rules must be smirking when they did this


OMG - i just read the waiting period, LOL!

Remaining relative is even worse at 50 years:
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/115-


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

*Processing Time-143 Visa*

Just wondering if someone have recently received any request for further documents or any correspondence in regards to there 143 visa application and if they did when they have applied for that visa. 

As I have applied for my Father's 143 Visa in May 2016. So just basically want to get a bit of idea how far away I am in the process. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Expat_vinay (Sep 15, 2016)

*Eligibility Critreia for Subclass 143*

Hi Experts,

Last year I moved to Australia with my wife. We both are working now. My wife started here job in October, 2018 and I started in January, 2019.

Now I wanted to apply PR for my parents, Subclass 143.
I was going through it and it says,

"Be suitable to sponsor
To sponsor an applicant for this visa, you must be:

an Australian citizen or Australian Permanent resident or Eligible New Zealand citizen
settled in Australia
18 years of age or older
Usually, you would sponsor your parent for this visa. You can sponsor more than one parent."

Please reply. Thanks

Now I am checking this *settled* condition. It says, you have to be earning in Australia for at-least 2 years.
Is my understanding correct? If yes, is there any way, I can apply for my parents visa now? Or the only option is to wait for another 18 months, before I apply.


----------



## Nals (Jan 11, 2019)

*Nals*

Hi, any senior member please clarify / confirm correctness of the following as regards applying for Contributory Parent visa 143.

Very soon Parents would apply offshore after making the payment of First instalment ie Visa Application charges through Immi Account.

In this backdrop please clarify the following points....

(1) Is there a Income eligibility level requirement for the sponsoring son to sponsor both Parents? If so what is the eligible level of Income and where is it mentioned ? I don"t find the details in the Sponsor Form 40 and also in the website concerned.

(2)Visa Appliction charges at present for the Main Applicant is AUD4155 and for the Partner is AUD1400 , total amount AUD5555...Am I correct?

(3)If at all the above application fees is paid through Immi account, by Parents offshore, using INR debit card, would the system accept INR, as it is mentioned in "Manage Payment" section under the item " Make a pre-payment for an application or service that is not lodged online" that we need to "Enter the required details and amount in AUD" Hence the doubt.

Regards..


----------



## Nals (Jan 11, 2019)

Hi, any senior member please clarify / confirm correctness of the following as regards applying for Contributory Parent visa 143.

Very soon Parents would apply offshore after making the payment of First instalment ie Visa Application charges through Immi Account.

In this backdrop please clarify the following points....

(1) Is there a Income eligibility level requirement for the sponsoring son to sponsor both Parents? If so what is the eligible level of Income and where is it mentioned ? I don"t find the details in the Sponsor Form 40 and also in the website concerned.

(2)Visa Appliction charges at present for the Main Applicant is AUD4155 and for the Partner is AUD1400 , total amount AUD5555...Am I correct?

(3)If at all the above application fees is paid through Immi account, by Parents offshore, using INR debit card, would the system accept INR, as it is mentioned in "Manage Payment" section under the item " Make a pre-payment for an application or service that is not lodged online" that we need to "Enter the required details and amount in AUD" Hence the doubt.

Regards..


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Nals said:


> Hi, any senior member please clarify / confirm correctness of the following as regards applying for Contributory Parent visa 143.
> 
> Very soon Parents would apply offshore after making the payment of First instalment ie Visa Application charges through Immi Account.
> 
> ...


Mate it is a contributory parent visa - 143 - so it can't cost less than the parent visa 103.

The DHA website isn't very user-friendly so I can understand why it is hard to find the info - but here are some random links from online that explains a little:
https://truebluemigration.com/visa-types/parent-visa/

In short, in addition to the visa application fees you need to pay a non-refundable contributory amount of ~$50k, and if I am not mistaken the sponsor has to be earning at least $85k pa. 

Also there are other requirements, e.g. the Balance of Family Test etc.

Might be worth consulting a reputable MARA agent to outline the steps for you.


----------



## Nals (Jan 11, 2019)

Hi, 
Thanks for your reply.
I am aware that in the year 2018, there was a move to increase the minimum income requirement for assurers of Parent Visa 143. Under the changes, a single person wanting to sponsor their two parents would have needed an annual income of $86,607, up from $35,793, while a couple sponsoring two parents would need a combined income of $115,476.

But I think later on Government had decided not to go ahead with the proposed AoS changes, which would have jeopardised the hopes of parent visa applicants.

In the centre link website (DHS) when I keyed in the information I got the following information as regards the financial requirement for assurer.

“Income requirement
$47,014.62 is the minimum combined income of all assurers for this financial year. The same income is to be earned for one of the past two financial years. If you do not meet the minimum income you can seek help of additional Assurers.” 

In the light of the above please clarify what would be the minimum income requirement for sponsor/assurer of Parent visa 143.

Regards…


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Nals said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for your reply.
> I am aware that in the year 2018, there was a move to increase the minimum income requirement for assurers of Parent Visa 143. Under the changes, a single person wanting to sponsor their two parents would have needed an annual income of $86,607, up from $35,793, while a couple sponsoring two parents would need a combined income of $115,476.
> 
> ...


No clue mate - but I would document your understanding and the steps you believe you need to take to get sponsorship approval and then what is required to apply for the visa - and get it vetted by a MARA agent or two to make sure you are on the right track before committing. 

If you do get some definitive answers please update us


----------



## nabzz (Jul 20, 2017)

Hi,

I wanted to know what the payment process for the 143 visa is? Like I know it's split into 2 amounts with one being a roughly 3k application fee but the bigger amount, how is that supposed to be paid? 

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nabzz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wanted to know what the payment process for the 143 visa is? Like I know it's split into 2 amounts with one being a roughly 3k application fee but the bigger amount, how is that supposed to be paid?
> 
> Thanks.


You will have to pay that once you reach the top of the queue 
The CO will generate the hap id and once your medicals and pcc get cleared, you will be asked to pay the balance 
amount

Cheers


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

NB said:


> Then you can go for the permanent parents visa
> 
> The Contributory visa costs about 50k AUD
> That also has a wait if about 2-3 years
> ...


Hi NB,
The guy has been in Australia for less than a year


Expat_vinay said:


> *Eligibility Critreia for Subclass 143*
> 
> Hi Experts,
> 
> ...


Hi Nals,
Did you get an answer for the "settled" condition?


----------

